# Baffle on 54" deck



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts on the good or bad of the baffle plates on the 54" deck of my Craftsman GT 5000? Seems like I am always having to clean these, the grass just matts there.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

mkinsey7 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the good or bad of the baffle plates on the 54" deck of my Craftsman GT 5000? Seems like I am always having to clean these, the grass just matts there.


No x-perience with a Craftsman but the baffle within the 42" deck of my JD was recycled to the recycle Gawds before the check cleared the bank *.* I just didn't need that aggravating stupidity* .* My old Murray came from the factory without baffles so I could readily see they weren't needed since it does a fine job of mowing *.*


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

thx, that is what I am thinking but I also have no experience with them.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I actually removed rear baffle from my 54" deck, and quickly put it back in. It would not throw grass correctly it would just drop it straight down, and leave a path of grass behind you. I did however remove the front (stump jumper), and side baffles with much improvment on the grass clogging issue. If you are talking abut the one in the rear of the deck?


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for answering. I am talking about the front stump jumpers. only a couple of inches wide but love to hold the grass there all the time


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

mkinsey7 said:


> Thanks for answering. I am talking about the front stump jumpers. only a couple of inches wide but love to hold the grass there all the time




I pulled mine out the day I brought it home brand new, and threw them away.


----------

